# clomid



## klc9100 (Jan 12, 2011)

i've never used it before, but just started pct with it monday. how long does it take for it to work and how will you know it's working?


----------



## crudadillamonkey (Jan 12, 2011)

What do you mean by "work." In my experience you will start to see effects within a week. Some good (bigger loads), some bad (irritable). As far as increasing the size of the testicles; That could take a few weeks.


----------



## bknoxx (Jan 12, 2011)

interested as well ill be using it in a few months lol


----------



## VictorZ06 (Jan 12, 2011)

Clomid makes some of us very fragile and emotional....I never experienced this myself, but know of many who have.  I always hear guys saying, "this stuff makes me feel like a little bitch".  Depends on the individual.


/V


----------



## Machine455 (Jan 12, 2011)

It all depends on how much, how long, and how androgenic the gear was u where running.  If u have some hcg, that would be a great compound to use right prior to ur clomid therapy.  It'll act like LH which ell normalize teste size, giving ur clomid a jump start so it only has to maintain the size.  Clomids actually is a synthetic estrogen that has an affinity to your brain stimulating GNRH which causes the anterior putuatary to produces and release LH that goes to your nuts.  It also gives a spike in ur FSH too, but thats just going to increase ur sperm count.  Another method u could throw in too, is taking an aroma inhibitor.  Men mainly produce estrogen from there testosterone.  If ur body detects a lack of estrogen it el try and make more by producing more testosterone.  Most of you'll probably know most of this shit anyway, but i thought i'd post some for the few that don't.  I'm just going off old memory on this post, so correct me if I'm off on anything.


----------



## Machine455 (Jan 12, 2011)

_*


VictorZ06 said:



			Clomid makes some of us very fragile and emotional....I never experienced this myself, but know of many who have. I always hear guys saying, "this stuff makes me feel like a little bitch". Depends on the individual.
		
Click to expand...

*_


VictorZ06 said:


> That makes scence cause its a sythetic estrogen that has an affinity for receptors in your brain. Just like chicks have everyday. I only experienced it one time when i started to feel the first signs of gyno and all i had was a shit load of clomid. I freaked out and took like 10, 50mg pills a day and i definitely started feeling all moody and sesative. It also made my vision see tracers for a couple weeks.


----------



## VictorZ06 (Jan 12, 2011)

Machine455 said:


> I freaked out and took like 10, 50mg pills a day and i definitely started feeling all moody and sesative.  It also made my vision see tracers for a couple weeks.




That will most certainly do it....I'd start crying like a little girl without any $ in a candy store.  100/100/75/50 is my protocol with clomid.




/V


----------



## Del1964 (Jan 12, 2011)

I'll be trying it for the 1st time really soon also and I may try the HCG thing also first.  Letcha know how it works out for me.


----------



## VictorZ06 (Jan 12, 2011)

Del1964 said:


> I'll be trying it for the 1st time really soon also and I may try the HCG thing also first.  Letcha know how it works out for me.



Just be sure not to take HCG while taking clomid/during PCT.  HCG works best while ON cycle.



/V


----------



## Crank (Jan 12, 2011)

preferably after ur last test shot you can start the hcg regimen for the 2-3 weeks before clomid. thats my opinion


----------



## VictorZ06 (Jan 12, 2011)

^+1


/v


----------



## klc9100 (Jan 12, 2011)

thanks for the info. i don't have hcg. i was gonna do the clomid 140/105/70/35.


----------



## VictorZ06 (Jan 12, 2011)

klc9100 said:


> thanks for the info. i don't have hcg. i was gonna do the clomid 140/105/70/35.



No need to go over 100mg for a whole week....on day one and two, I take 200mg.  Than continue my 4 week program the way I laid it out.



/V


----------



## klc9100 (Jan 12, 2011)

VictorZ06 said:


> No need to go over 100mg for a whole week....on day one and two, I take 200mg. Than continue my 4 week program the way I laid it out.
> 
> 
> 
> /V


 
hmmm, OK. thanks.  i only planned it that way because it's 35mg/ml and the bottle is 70ml.

7days x 4ml = 28ml
7days x 3ml = 21ml
7days x 2ml = 14ml
7days x 1ml = 7ml
                  ________

                    70ml

it worked out perfect, so it seemed like that was the way it was intended.


----------



## VictorZ06 (Jan 12, 2011)

klc9100 said:


> hmmm, OK. thanks.  i only planned it that way because it's 35mg/ml and the bottle is 70ml.
> 
> 7days x 4ml = 28ml
> 7days x 3ml = 21ml
> ...




I follow ya bro....it's just that that dose is a bit excessive.  Too much of it can have some adverse effects.



/V


----------



## Machine455 (Jan 12, 2011)

Don't be surprissed If u start seeing tracers everywhere u look at that dosage of clomid.  If u do start seeing them tapper down asap, my doc told me it could become permanent.  Oh, nevermind my stuff was dosed at 50 mg/ml not 35.  Thats probably a good theraputic dose then.  Still a little towards the higher end dosage range though.


----------



## qzny0s (Jan 12, 2011)

Yeah...what about the negative effects of clomid to the eyes like some people have commented in the posts above? What are the alternatives? Can Nolva be taken instead of Clomid?


----------



## VictorZ06 (Jan 12, 2011)

qzny0s said:


> Yeah...what about the negative effects of clomid to the eyes like some people have commented in the posts above? What are the alternatives? Can Nolva be taken instead of Clomid?



Don't use nolva....only if you get severe gyno.  Nolva kills both your IGF & GH levels.  Its old school.



/V


----------



## Bnm (Jan 20, 2011)

Where's the best place(internet source) for getting legit Clomid? Thanks in advance for any all info.


----------



## TwisT (Jan 20, 2011)

Bnm said:


> Where's the best place(internet source) for getting legit Clomid? Thanks in advance for any all info.



JAS Chemicals are good guys, they are a sponsor here.

SERMs

-T


----------

